

Facebook Ads Are Effective, Just Not Relevant, Yet - katzgrau
http://codefury.net/2012/05/facebook-ads-are-effective-just-not-relevant-yet/

======
jakeludington
The only thing I would disagree with is the click-through rate of ads in
general. Sites with effective placement and targeting of ads (which would
include the top ads in a Google search) easily see click-through rates of
5-7%, in the case of that top spot on Google, the ads I've run were easily
above 10%.

